# Where is Allie?



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

With brandi bumming up red velvet and allie not on the scene what is going on here? They build QT and her some kind of relationship then nothing. QT shitting on other wrestlers on sammys blogs as a gimmick. Totally confused by what the point of allie and QT is supposed to be at the moment. The butcher blade gimmick with her as eye candy and cheating for them is fine they should stick with that. They don't fit with Eddie Kingston at all. She can wrestle as the bunny from time to time. Is this another brandi angle that just runs out of steam again with no explanation? I


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I have no idea why they took bunny away from butcher and the blade. Both have done very little since separating.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

I don’t know but when her contract is up she should go back to impact because at least they know what to do with her. AEW doesn’t know what to do with Allie


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Nightmare family was a failed group. They tried to push the Allie and Brandi tension but nobody was interested and they dropped it.

the only explanation we got was when dark order destroyed the nightmare family - they discussed the family being over. Also Kingston telling the blade “go get your wife”.

she’ll be back when they have something for her to do.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

optikk sucks said:


> Nightmare family was a failed group. They tried to push the Allie and Brandi tension but nobody was interested and they dropped it.
> 
> the only explanation we got was when dark order destroyed the nightmare family - they discussed the family being over. Also Kingston telling the blade “go get your wife”.
> 
> she’ll be back when they have something for her to do.



It failed because the collection of people brandi keeps putting together makes zero sense and she sucks. They need to stop with this fake equality shit. Groups work because its not about quality and you match people together that make sense


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

shandcraig said:


> It failed because the collection of people brandi keeps putting together makes zero sense and she sucks. They need to stop with this fake equality shit. Groups work because its not about quality and you match people together that make sense


Legit. There was no reason to care about the nightmare family. Brandi sucks. The high school gym teacher sucks.
It made no sense at all. I think they need to keep Brandi as far away from creative meetings as possible.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Why not go back to being the bunny then that isn't a bad gimmick unless she is injured or pregnant or something? She isn't a great wrestler but was OK in impact and can work an occasional match and can be a good valet. They need to watch with these short term stories as this is major part of the failings of wwe that they were supposed to be against. The whole qt thing was never going to work as most aew fans know she is married to blade unless they made it a storyline thing by acknowledging their relationship and she was finished with him to get a feud with qt Dustin with blade butcher or lead to her double crossing them that would be interesting.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Similar to how the lashley lana was a shit show in wwe as all their fans knew she was still with rusev so had no investment in the story.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Maybe she's dealing with personal stuff / Covid stuff. Idk why else she'd be off of tv.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

I thought that the Allie/Q.T. Marshall pairing was odd. I wonder what they'll do with her next.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I just assumed that it progressed on an episode of Dark that I haven't seen. The last thing that I remember was Kingston telling Blade to go get his woman back or whatever. That was awhile back already.

Allie with QT never made sense to me. She should have stayed with Butcher and Blade if they had nothing good for her as Allie, even though I do like the Allie name. So far Impact really used her better than AEW has. Butcher and Blade were better off wearing full black too rather than white. It's like things are randomly tweaked in AEW sometimes that make it worse.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

optikk sucks said:


> Legit. There was no reason to care about the nightmare family. Brandi sucks. The high school gym teacher sucks.
> It made no sense at all. I think they need to keep Brandi as far away from creative meetings as possible.



And yet you had Allie dressed as a popular sexual bunny outfit the past few years that was very fitting with butcher and blade. For them to drop it.

Feels like aew has been like tna a lot lately. Flip flopping from good ideas to bad


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Next time there is an Allie thread, please post pictures it helps


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

shandcraig said:


> And yet you had Allie dressed as a popular sexual bunny outfit the past few years that was very fitting with butcher and blade. For them to drop it.
> 
> Feels like aew has been like tna a lot lately. Flip flopping from good ideas to bad


tbh AEW has always been hit or miss for me. Some things they do are really good and some things are questionable. and tbh WWE/WCW/TNA is the same.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Mercian said:


> Next time there is an Allie thread, please post pictures it helps


No need to. Just google her name and you'll find a bunch.

I think they should just have her rejoin Butcher & The Blade especially since she's married to The Blade in real life.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm thinking the whole story was just an excuse for brandi to have a partner and to get the spotlight in the final of the women's tag tourney. She is on to Anna Jay now for the spotlight so allie has been dropped. Allie isnt great but better than brandi.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

B-b-b-b-but I thought Allie/QT was setting up some angle!!! That’s what I was told!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm just looking for the reason why she left her husband and his partner for QT...


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

You people have no patience for anything. When they have dropped something they've done it on TV or social media. Has anything like that happened? Not to my knowledge. 

WWE has ruined the attention spans of generations of wrestling fans. Doubt the majority of you could finish reading an entire thick page book before getting bored of it and doing something else. 

#HUMMINGBIRDFOCUS


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Covid no?


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

ripcitydisciple said:


> You people have no patience for anything. When they have dropped something they've done it on TV or social media. Has anything like that happened? Not to my knowledge.
> 
> WWE has ruined the attention spans of generations of wrestling fans. Doubt the majority of you could finish reading an entire thick page book before getting bored of it and doing something else.
> 
> #HUMMINGBIRDFOCUS



Stringing out to the point of the end of the Rainbow- Omega/Page etc

or Tony Khan has booked a landmine exploding demolition shark cage death match for next week after two people argued on Dynamite five minutes earlier

If you can forget all of that has happened with the booking in recent Months then you havent an attention span or more likely a clue..


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

ripcitydisciple said:


> You people have no patience for anything. When they have dropped something they've done it on TV or social media. Has anything like that happened? Not to my knowledge.
> 
> WWE has ruined the attention spans of generations of wrestling fans. Doubt the majority of you could finish reading an entire thick page book before getting bored of it and doing something else.
> 
> #HUMMINGBIRDFOCUS


Patience would be if they were building something slowly. They drop shit all the time and it's insulting


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

ripcitydisciple said:


> You people have no patience for anything. When they have dropped something they've done it on TV or social media. Has anything like that happened? Not to my knowledge.
> 
> WWE has ruined the attention spans of generations of wrestling fans. Doubt the majority of you could finish reading an entire thick page book before getting bored of it and doing something else.
> 
> #HUMMINGBIRDFOCUS


Agreed. 

I remember when people complained that the anonymous GM was "suddenly dropped" with "no plan" to the stories conclusion. If only they waited until the amazing reveal that would come years later. 

#longtermstroytelling


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

I’d recommend her staying away from Brandi. Brandi is so awkward out there


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Her being from Toronto and him being from Buffalo, I would assume they live in the US? I don't know, maybe she has family in Toronto that requires special care, or maybe she has pre-existing conditions herself and doesn't want to take a chance?

The CV-19 restrictions of the US/Canada border are very strict. A Canadian can cross the border by air, into the US without issue, but if you are coming back into Canada, you must self-quarantine for 14 days and are tagged with random phone-calls, e-mails, texts, personal visits, etc. that must be answered, and/or replied to, within a given time frame, otherwise, the next knock at your door (wherever they find you), is from the RCMP and potentially, a Federal Offence charge being given.

US citizens, just looking to get away from their country for a few days, or weeks, will not be allowed into the country at all, period. Canada has just recently, slightly amended the CV-19 restrictions on US citizens coming into Canada, only if they have immediate family, meet a certain criteria and be classified "exempt" by the Canadian Government. If they are allowed travel into Canada, they still must adhere to the 14 day quarantine rule. They are also tagged with the same "big-brother-like" random phone-calls, e-mails, texts, personal visits, etc. as a Canadian citizen upon arrival. Canada is taking this very seriously and is very adamant, that it remain this way, until the US has some type of control over the increase of CV-19 cases and deaths.

Official RCMP Government Mandate
plus
Canada - Free to fly to US?
and
No timetable for re-opening?

In case you didn't know...
Last but not least... TAKE OFF EH!!!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Very good topic. I like Allie; she has a great look and her wrestling skills are at least on par with the other female wrestlers. They could definitely use her. 

Although maybe I am partial since when I met her, she was just the sweetest person.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Interesting point about Canada and covid. Maybe but you would explain that away surely not just ignore the previous story completely.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> And yet you had Allie dressed as a popular sexual bunny outfit the past few years that was very fitting with butcher and blade. For them to drop it.
> 
> Feels like aew has been like tna a lot lately. Flip flopping from good ideas to bad


Allie did interview about how bunny gimmick wasn't clicking & they switched things up which she was happy about because she got to do more character stuff. I think covid has stuffed things up because story was definitely progressing


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Im glad you enlightened us Pippen and thats the trouble AEW hasnt and most of us are still scratching our heads why Bunny became Allie


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

People saying it’s because of the COVID but what about the Blade? They are married(they live together)to each other and I see him on tv


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

ripcitydisciple said:


> You people have no patience for anything. When they have dropped something they've done it on TV or social media. Has anything like that happened? Not to my knowledge.
> 
> WWE has ruined the attention spans of generations of wrestling fans. Doubt the majority of you could finish reading an entire thick page book before getting bored of it and doing something else.
> 
> #HUMMINGBIRDFOCUS


if AEW had a good previous track record with allie that would be a fair point..but they dont.
One day she just randomly have her as the bunny with butcher and blade with no explanation.... then for some reason she leaves the group with no explanation to join QT fucking Marshall a useless jobber which made no sense... and then she is randomnly associated with brandi... and then kingston tell the blade to go get his wife and then she dissapears. 
So no...this has nothing to do with people not having patience...t has everything to do with AEW have no fucking clue how to use her. They are lucky she is a minor character.... but its a huge red flag...if they cant even figure out how to use a valet imagine whats going to happen they are mess up a major character and ruin their career in the process.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Pippen94 said:


> Allie did interview about how bunny gimmick wasn't clicking & they switched things up which she was happy about because she got to do more character stuff. I think covid has stuffed things up because story was definitely progressing


lol thats such a nonsense statement. People loved it. aew continues to show its true colors that its just pretending to be 14


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Joe Gill said:


> if AEW had a good previous track record with allie that would be a fair point..but they dont.
> One day she just randomly have her as the bunny with butcher and blade with no explanation.... then for some reason she leaves the group with no explanation to join QT fucking Marshall a useless jobber which made no sense... and then she is randomnly associated with brandi... and then kingston tell the blade to go get his wife and then she dissapears.
> So no...this has nothing to do with people not having patience...t has everything to do with AEW have no fucking clue how to use her. They are lucky she is a minor character.... but its a huge red flag...if they cant even figure out how to use a valet imagine whats going to happen they are mess up a major character and ruin their career in the process.


Tell em Bdon


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Long-term storytelling. Just like Mike Tyson. Whenever something doesn’t make sense, it’s long-term storytelling.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I see she is appearing on some video game show on your tube with other aew wrestlers. So not totally gone.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> lol thats such a nonsense statement. People loved it. aew continues to show its true colors that its just pretending to be 14


Well that's the actual performer who explained creative process there - so let's go with that rather than your narrative wherever you pulled that from


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They have a ten times better version of her in Baker. Thats about it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> Well that's the actual performer who explained creative process there - so let's go with that rather than your narrative wherever you pulled that from


Tell em @bdon


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Pippen94 said:


> Well that's the actual performer who explained creative process there - so let's go with that rather than your narrative wherever you pulled that from



Aew didnt create alli the bunny, she did. So


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> Well that's the actual performer who explained creative process there - so let's go with that rather than your narrative wherever you pulled that from


Plenty of people will day they never fucked Cornette’s wife also, but plenty are likely sleeping in shame also. did things they probably felt compelled to do based on Cornette having superiority in the company that chooses to keep them working.

What repercussions does Allie suspect coming her way if she disagrees to act like the girlfriend of her boss’s best friend and co-owner of the Nightmare Facility..?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> Plenty of people will day they never fucked Cornette’s wife also, but plenty are likely sleeping in shame also. did things they probably felt compelled to do based on Cornette having superiority in the company that chooses to keep them working.
> 
> What repercussions does Allie suspect coming her way if she disagrees to act like the girlfriend of her boss’s best friend and co-owner of the Nightmare Facility..?


Excellent point Bdon


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

bdon said:


> Plenty of people will day they never fucked Cornette’s wife also, but plenty are likely sleeping in shame also. did things they probably felt compelled to do based on Cornette having superiority in the company that chooses to keep them working.
> 
> What repercussions does Allie suspect coming her way if she disagrees to act like the girlfriend of her boss’s best friend and co-owner of the Nightmare Facility..?


What?? Has she said anything about this or you just reading into things?? Don't answer I know already


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> What?? Has she said anything about this or you just reading into things?? Don't answer I know already


It is a fact of human psychology, man. There is a reason why US companies are so stringent against fraternizing. It’s one quick fucking way to a sexual harassment lawsuit.

And before you go claiming I just hate AEW, go back and check the Killer Kross threads when he signed with NXT/WWE. I lamented that he just chose his wallet over his relationship, and that I hoped it was worth it for him. These are people’s lives you’re playing with, and Vince is especially known for doing shit that creates a divide in partnerships.

Cody turning around and doing the same thing literally weeks after I bitched about Vince and Kross.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Maybe she has run off with Dustin Thomas ?

It`s part of the long term booking Tony is famous for


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Funny you made this thread this past week because Allie(Bunny)has now joined Eddie Kingston’s stable which means we will probably see her more on tv


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Why did that POS QT Marshall ever need or deserve a valet? He's lucky to be doing jobs on Dark.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

If it was me I’d have the bunny and abbadon in a tag team. But where’s abbadon ?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Funny you made this thread this past week because Allie(Bunny)has now joined Eddie Kingston’s stable which means we will probably see her more on tv
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She what?

How does this make any sense at all? Big shout out to Tony K who clearly reads the board also.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Chip Chipperson said:


> She what?
> 
> How does this make any sense at all? Big shout out to Tony K who clearly reads the board also.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318717615091650561


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318717615091650561


Calling @bdon to the front counter. I repeat, calling Bdon to the front counter.

Why on earth was Allie palling up to QT Marshall (And from a kayfabe perspective probably having sex with him or at least seeing him) only to jump back to the same group that she left?

Did they explain this? Is this promo all there is? What in the fuck is going on with this wrestling program lol.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Calling @bdon to the front counter. I repeat, calling Bdon to the front counter.
> 
> Why on earth was Allie palling up to QT Marshall (And from a kayfabe perspective probably having sex with him or at least seeing him) only to jump back to the same group that she left?
> 
> Did they explain this? Is this promo all there is? What in the fuck is going on with this wrestling program lol.


I don't know. I think this happened on Dark but I didn't watch it yet so I don't know if there was more to this or not


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah she is back as Bunny according to a short Kingston promo on Dark. No actual explanation. Alright then.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Calling @bdon to the front counter. I repeat, calling Bdon to the front counter.
> 
> Why on earth was Allie palling up to QT Marshall (And from a kayfabe perspective probably having sex with him or at least seeing him) only to jump back to the same group that she left?
> 
> Did they explain this? Is this promo all there is? What in the fuck is going on with this wrestling program lol.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah she is back as Bunny according to a short Kingston promo on Dark. No actual explanation. Alright then.












Of course it happened on the internet show also because why do anything on TV?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Of course it happened on the internet show also because why do anything on TV?


And even there it was basically "hey she is here now. Family."


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Why did that POS QT Marshall ever need or deserve a valet? He's lucky to be doing jobs on Dark.


Because he is best friends with Cody. No other goddamn explanation!



Chip Chipperson said:


> Calling @bdon to the front counter. I repeat, calling Bdon to the front counter.
> 
> Why on earth was Allie palling up to QT Marshall (And from a kayfabe perspective probably having sex with him or at least seeing him) only to jump back to the same group that she left?
> 
> Did they explain this? Is this promo all there is? What in the fuck is going on with this wrestling program lol.


We fucking know why this happened.

@LifeInCattleClass are you willing to admit this was some bullshit, bro? I want each and every person who argued me that there was an angle at play here and suggested I was crazy for saying it was all in an effort to help legitimize Cody’s Nightmare Factory co-owner and best friend, QT Marshall.

Fuck you, Cody. You really may fucking hate Vince and Hunter. I don’t blame you for how they treated you and others. I really fucking hope you let that shit go one day, because those insecurities just made you play with people’s relationships like their lives didn’t matter and their love wasn’t worthy of putting at risk.

Until you do, Fuck you, Bleach Blonde Dipshit!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Because he is best friends with Cody. No other goddamn explanation!
> 
> 
> We fucking know why this happened.
> ...


Family.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Family.


Hah.

I’ll message you next Wednesday when I get home. I’m going to finally attempt the “take a drink anytime Kingston says family” game.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Hah.
> 
> I’ll message you next Wednesday when I get home. I’m going to finally attempt the “take a shit anytime Kingston says family” game.


Whoa, you may want to consult a doctor first. Surely a drinking game would be healthier, no?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> Because he is best friends with Cody. No other goddamn explanation!
> 
> 
> We fucking know why this happened.
> ...


Tell em Bdon!


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

This must be that long term storytelling that some of us fans are too impatient for.

Allie got used to give Brandi and QT a way of getting themselves back on TV and in the ring.

I suspect Brandi & Allie were originally pencilled in to win the tag tournament, due to the lack of legit teams and story for other teams, however, in the week running up to the final she released AEW heels to massive criticism which resulted in her quitting Twitter and I think they pulled the plug on her winning because of the inevitable backlash. This is backed up by the actual winners doing fuck all as a tag team since (1 match). That medal has less meaning than the FTW title.

Brandi now knows she’s hated so is back as Cody’s valet and living off his fan reactions and Allie (who I was told was happy with the direction of her character change and not just saying it to please her boss) is back to what she was doing before Brandi rocked up.

Pathetic booking


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

bdon said:


> Hah.
> 
> I’ll message you next Wednesday when I get home. I’m going to finally attempt the “take a shit anytime Kingston says family” game.


I hope you meant "take a shot", otherwise I hope Kingston doesnt say "family" to often. You need to save the toilet paper.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Zero Fs given to story happening on television with AEW. They're just like, "This is how it is this week. Now she's Bunny again."

This faction is a collection of misfit toys. Creative doesn't know what to do with them. They don't belong together at all. Penta and Rey are about to split up. Kingston and Penta need to partner up with PnP and/or Ivelisse and Diamante (where did those two go?). BBB need to be their own thing.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Calling @bdon to the front counter. I repeat, calling Bdon to the front counter.
> 
> Why on earth was Allie palling up to QT Marshall (And from a kayfabe perspective probably having sex with him or at least seeing him) only to jump back to the same group that she left?
> 
> Did they explain this? Is this promo all there is? What in the fuck is going on with this wrestling program lol.



It needs explaining, sly nods and winks to the uber fan mark who know that Allie in real life is married to the Blade that appeal to a small clued in demographic
Whilst Grandma is asking why Allie is now with the Natural Nightmares, is Tay Conti in Dark Order and what has happened to Abaddon

TK's booking must be intentionally looking at a niche audience, I mean can you imagine Debra leaving Owen and Jarrett for two months no explanation and saddling up with Chris Jericho and then no reason at all coming back to Hart and Jarrett? 
Yep even Russo wouldnt do that


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah I don’t like how things happen without being explained. I remember meeting someone in the Hollywood industry who told us that everything must be explained or must happen in front of the camera.
Pro wrestling isn’t different.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Whoa, you may want to consult a doctor first. Surely a drinking game would be healthier, no?


I must have been half asleep and either used predictive text, not paying attention to my thought, or autocorrect. Either way that is fucking hilarious.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I would almost swear they do read these boards lol. Iv started this thread, one on Eddie Kingston not being eliminated from the battle Royal and one on Ricky skaggs and they very next week they have all been brought up in some way by the company. Think I should be on the payroll lol. But seriously I very much think they pay attention to the fans which I think is a good thing. I doubt Vince ever pays any attention to what is being said.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

thisissting said:


> I would almost swear they do read these boards lol. Iv started this thread, one on Eddie Kingston not being eliminated from the battle Royal and one on Ricky skaggs and they very next week they have all been brought up in some way by the company. Think I should be on the payroll lol. But seriously I very much think they pay attention to the fans which I think is a good thing. I doubt Vince ever pays any attention to what is being said.


nah they dont read us but they deffo read twitter and instagram. tons of people have commented on these things you've mentioned


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I give credit to Eddie. He's making it obvious the bunny randomly disappeared and is now back. I saw it as an critique on AEW. He's a heel and I thought it was the right way for his character to address it. like "WTF? You separated them and are now randomly putting them back together? Alright. It's stupid and I'm going to call it out in my promo, but alright." I trust Eddie can swing anything he's given into acceptable. A big reason I'm upset he didn't go to WWE sooner. 



thisissting said:


> I would almost swear they do read these boards lol. Iv started this thread, one on Eddie Kingston not being eliminated from the battle Royal and one on Ricky skaggs and they very next week they have all been brought up in some way by the company. Think I should be on the payroll lol. But seriously I very much think they pay attention to the fans which I think is a good thing. I doubt Vince ever pays any attention to what is being said.


A lot of what we write here pours out on Twitter. Or, there's another fan who is as cynical as we are and Tweets it. Then, someone at AEW reads it and passes along. Or, a lot of our good ideas are shared in the industry. I originally called Authors of Pain "AOP" at their debut, in the NXT sectiokn. Soon after, it became a thing by WWE.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

This is why I like aew and Tony Khan actually prepared to listen to the fans. Who have had years of being ignored by wwe. Yes they fuck up but so what if you want to watch wwe all the time then good luck but I prefer choice.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> nah they dont read us but they deffo read twitter and instagram. tons of people have commented on these things you've mentioned


Do people on Twitter also make comments about wrestlers shooting lasers out their eyes, which they used on BTE less than one week after I made the comment regarding Matt Hardy’s selfish teleportation BS?

They definitely read the goddamn board.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

thisissting said:


> I would almost swear they do read these boards lol. Iv started this thread, one on Eddie Kingston not being eliminated from the battle Royal and one on Ricky skaggs and they very next week they have all been brought up in some way by the company. Think I should be on the payroll lol. But seriously I very much think they pay attention to the fans which I think is a good thing. I doubt Vince ever pays any attention to what is being said.


I have no doubt they stole your idea.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

bdon said:


> I have no doubt they stole your idea.


Thank you I am truly honoured and await a phone call from my pal Tony. I'll put in a good word for you.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

bdon said:


> Do people on Twitter also make comments about wrestlers shooting lasers out their eyes, which they used on BTE less than one week after I made the comment regarding Matt Hardy’s selfish teleportation BS?
> 
> They definitely read the goddamn board.


I wouldn't be surprised Khan seems a right wrestling geek a bit like lots of folk on here!


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

If I were booking, I would have simply have Blade dragging a bloodied and tied up QT in the parking lot on Dynamite. And as Dasha approaches him asking what’s going all, all he’d have to say is” This is a message for those that mess with my wife!” Which gets the approval of Kingston. And a followup sit down interview involving Allie and Schiavone the following week basically reiterates Blade’s message and what the whole relationship with QT is all about. Natural Nightmares vs Butcher and Blade then gets booked for either the main card or the Buy In.

Instead, Allie is back with Butcher and Blade, just because. No reason given whatsoever. And nothing has happen to QT. How insulting to the audiences intelligence.

For a company that prides itself as being TV-14 and having better creative than WWE, AEW sure approaches all of it in a pussy ass way. They really put an effort in to not look any different than WWE, no matter how much fans try to defend them that they are not.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

thisissting said:


> I wouldn't be surprised Khan seems a right wrestling geek a bit like lots of folk on here!


Yeah, I do.

I mean, yeah he does.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> nah they dont read us but they deffo read twitter and instagram. tons of people have commented on these things you've mentioned


They definitely read us. They literally stole one of Bdons ideas and put it on Be The Elite the very week he suggested it. It wasn't something that could be a coincidence either it was literally a teddy bear shooting lasers out of it's eyes.

Someone in that arena setting up to tape tonight definitely knows bdon, Chip, Cult, Optikk, Wood and the rest of the characters of this forum.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> They definitely read us. They literally stole one of Bdons ideas and put it on Be The Elite the very week he suggested it. It wasn't something that could be a coincidence either it was literally a teddy bear shooting lasers out of it's eyes.
> 
> Someone in that arena setting up to tape tonight definitely knows bdon, Chip, Cult, Optikk, Wood and the rest of the characters of this forum.


I dont know. If they were reading this forum only then OC would still be with the Best Friends as their manager and would only wrestle occasional 6 man tags. 

But if they are.........that greek God Brian Cage for AEW world champion, you hear that Khan?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

thisissting said:


> I would almost swear they do read these boards lol. Iv started this thread, one on Eddie Kingston not being eliminated from the battle Royal and one on Ricky skaggs and they very next week they have all been brought up in some way by the company. Think I should be on the payroll lol. But seriously I very much think they pay attention to the fans which I think is a good thing. I doubt Vince ever pays any attention to what is being said.


Think you could make a thread on them needing to give Cody less attention and keeping Big Swole away from appearing in general? Asking for a friend.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

There's plenty of them already on lol.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

thisissting said:


> There's plenty of them already on lol.


I mean I could still hope that AEW would finally get the memo for once.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Missed bunny she's fine af


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This had no explanation on TV on why, where or what caused this.

Thanks Tony.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This had no explanation on TV on why, where or what caused this.
> 
> Thanks Tony.


I'm pretty sure it did tonight


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

She's back and she's hot as all get out.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> I'm pretty sure it did tonight


They showed footage. We didn't get an explanation as to why Allie left Butcher and Blade, what she wanted with QT, we didn't hear from QT.

Just a total shitfest of a story.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

We will probably never know why she changed characters and started to hang out with QT, but I'm just happy she's back with her bunny gimmick.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

They at least didn't completely ignore that she used to be with QT. At least Kingston was all like "Look at who we have back and took from QT". No really full explanation but this is wrestling. Both major companies do that nonsense. It's whatever.

I'm just glad that Allie is back with Butcher and Blade.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Kingston is brilliant can tie all these things together well. At least they are listening to the fans again and she is back to what she is good at. Looking hot and helping her husband win matches.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

I still think we are gonna get B&B v NN shortly, maybe at Full Gear?


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

B&b should feud with NN and bunny and abbadon should feud with Brandi and red velvet and they should cut promos making this whole thing make sense. And there is a lot of Brandi history that don’t make sense


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bring back Allie's "Attention! Attention!" gimmick 😂😂


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Allie should wear her B&B manager mask during her matches too. Or get a wrestling version of it. She’d stand out more in her division.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Looks so good next to B&B.

very under rated trio


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

I was so deeply annoyed at this I finally made an account instead of just lurking while work is slow. 

I'm genuinely a fan of QT Marshall, or I was. I know a lot of you already think I'm stupid upon reading that, but I'm always a sucker for underdog/out of their league type characters. I loved him being utterly shocked at himself doing big moves, his Sammy Blog segments (I concede this kinda doesn't count), hell his two(?) promos with DDP were sweet IMO. That being said, I think him ever having a title shot (even with Dustin) was a step too far for the shows first year, and him being "confident" recently has essentially made him have no character, but I still liked him.

But man, months of Allie being away from Blade and infiltrating the Nightmare Family, and it was all just so QT Marshall could heat up and get a comeback against Penta?? Even if all of this build up WAS just for a Dark match, that's the lamest use possible even if it has to be used on Dark. It could have been a moment with genuine emotion but they didn't even try and fail at that, he just powered up and then got his ass kicked anyways.

Like, lets literally break this down into point form:

1) MJF hires Butcher, Blade and Bunny to help with the Nightmare Family
2) BBB has Bunny infiltrate the Nightmare Family through both QT and Brandi
3) Bunny over a period of over half a god damn year earns the trust of QT, Brandi, and Dustin (but as far as I remember, literally never interacts with Cody or Arn besides being seen near them a couple times. I guess MJF forgot to specify which members matter)
4) She uses this trust... To make QT Marshall lose a Dark Match against Pentagon Jr who MJF has no association with

Bro did I miss something between step 3 and 4? Do I need to smoke less weed while I watch this show? I quite literally have to assume that Eddie saying "WHERES YA WIFE" was a pure shoot that made the writers (Matt and Nick and TK I guess?) mega shit themselves and panic. That's the only explanation I can come up.

I don't know... there's just something about this one booking in particular that just screams "no brains were harmed in the making of this production". You may hate other segments more, but this somehow took 6 months (half of the shows entire lifetime) to do _nothing_. It's borderline impressive.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Very fair post Shock Street

I didnt get why she was suddenly Allie not Bunny but like you say got involved with the QT love storyline
Not a bad guy QT in my opinion, he's at his ceiling and about as over as he's going to get but always works hard and can wrestle pretty good, I know he has his haters here

So like yourself became emotionally involved, Allie and QT and some sort of heat/jealousy/rivalry with Brandi, even if they never explained the B/B they would work out a killer angle with Brandi/Allie or at least all four or something........something
Nope it goes down like Led Zeppelin rather than a Stairway to Heaven, dropped without any explanation

I dont know if all we be explained this week or ever but lets hope its a lesson learned and a warning
Just because its a midcard angle dosent mean we didnt care or wont notice


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Yeh they handled this badly, AEW has a habit of not keeping the audience up to date at times which can be frustrating.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

They do a lot of "implying". I mean, the infiltration angle I mentioned was never explicitly stated in a promo or anything, thats obviously what was happening but it wouldn't have hurt to have a 2 minute long scene talking about it, or even showing her as "Allie" but acting like the Bunny behind peoples backs or something. I feel like they had 1000 options on this one.

As for not keeping their audience up to date, they just need to keep Dynamite as Dynamite. Looping in Dark storylines and inside jokes from BTE isn't helpful, it's messy. Like, I know why Brodie bought a buncha lawnmowers, and so did other people who watch BTE, but that's gotta be a pretty small chunk of the total audience right? Having supplemental content is cool, but its not very supplemental if an entire segment doesn't make sense without it. It's not like a nothing throwaway line in a comic, you don't need to throw bones to the people who watch everything.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Not a fan of 18-39 demos, I prefer 5-95, call me old fashioned but when Wrestling is popular or was popular it appealed to everyone

" Mummy why is Allie not with those nasty men anymore?"  or Granny asking if she should cheer or boo Cody

BTE, Bachman Turner?? Have to admit I only have a brief idea of what it is even now cos Cornette was commenting on it today


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Mainly the Bucks and Kenny's youtube show, but SCU, Dark Order, Private Party and a few others are regulars on it too. It has some really funny moments (mostly with Dark Order), but also a lot of skits that fall shockingly flat. That being said, there's been some promos on there that genuinely shoulda been on Dynamite, especially concerning Hangman Page.

Sammy also has a weekly Skit/Blog show on youtube that's in the same vein but usually has different people on it. Griff Garrison, Fuego Del Sol, Marko Stunt, Kip and Penelope, QT Marshall, and for some reason Cody are on it quite a lot.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think every Brandi storyline has been dropped before being finished. I don't mind because they have all been bad but I do feel for those looking for closure. Remember when she was a voodoo priest or something?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

She was gold digging.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321230605661704194


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

So she was there for QT alone and QT alone, until she decided she was bored of money, and Blade is cool with it all


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Yeah the fact Kingston mentioned she is married to blade is a problem although at least they are trying to tie up the storyline. Still a few holes in it yet. So blade was fine with her cheating on him to gold dig and now welcomes her back. They really need to do something to sort that out a bit.

I still think aew storytell in a more long term way than wwe. That lashley lana stuff was a complete car wreck and wwe write with very short term intentions.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Oh no another Cuckold storyline !

So Blade had no problem with QT doing things that your average forum member types into the Pornhub search bar  Because it was all an infiltration angle and Allie got bored, does she get bored a lot ?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

They are building up Kingston's team vs QT and Dustin for the rankings a bit. They easily could have had that match and had her just cost QT the match and come back to her family. Would have been a hell of a lot easier to explain then this.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Just watching QT's interview- You took my money, you took my life, you took my dignity 

When I was listening I wondered where that was going, believe me I didnt think he was gonna say dignity


----------

